# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  برنامه ارسال پیام در شبکه

## hossein_h62

با سلام خدمت دوستان
یه برنامه درست کردم برای ارسال پیام در شبکه های Lan .
لطفا زحمت دانلودش رو بکشید و از نظراتتون منو آگاه کنید.
خصوصیات برنامه :
-ارسال و دریافت پیام متنی در شبکه های محلی
-نمایانگر دریافت پیام بصورت بالون
-ذخیره پیامهای دریافتی

ضمنا میتونه نمونه خوبی باشه برای دوستانی که تازه کار هستن.اساتید حاضر در تالار عیب و ایرادای برنامه رو بفرمایند لطفا.
با تشکر.

----------


## khazaie01

سلام دوست عزیز.




> ضمنا میتونه نمونه خوبی باشه برای دوستانی که تازه کار هستن.


بله . اما بهتر بود سورس را هم قرار میدادید ! در هر صورت ممنووووووووووووون

----------


## hossein_h62

دوستان عزیزی که دانلود کردن نظری در مورد عملکرد برنامه نداشتن ؟!
جناب خزایی فرمایش شما درسته.ولی خواستم ببینم نظر دوستان چطوره که اگه برنامه ارزش اینرو داره که سورسش رو بزارم  آپلودش کنم.

----------


## peygir

hossein جان برنامت عالیه . ارزششو داره. سورسشو آپلود کن.(بی زحمت) :تشویق:

----------


## Mask

خوب بود.
باید سورس هم دید؟

----------


## hossein_h62

این هم ســـــــــــــــــورس برنامه ...

امیدوارم نمونه خوبی برای دوستان تازه کار باشه.

----------


## hossein_h62

سلام مجدد
برای اضافه کردن امکان ارسال و دریافت خندانک ها (متلا"  :لبخند: ) در این برنامه کسی راهکاری داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Felony

> سلام مجدد
> برای اضافه کردن امکان ارسال و دریافت خندانک ها (متلا" ) در این برنامه کسی راهکاری داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تا اونجا که یادمه بسته TMS یکسری کامپوننت Memo با قابلیت ها متفاوت هست که یکی از اونها قابلیت نمایش خندانک رو به همراه یکسری خندانک پیش فرض داره ، به راحتی میتونید با این کامپوننت قابلیت مورد نظر رو به برنامتون اضافه کنید .

----------


## hossein_h62

> تا اونجا که یادمه بسته TMS یکسری کامپوننت Memo با قابلیت ها متفاوت هست که یکی از اونها قابلیت نمایش خندانک رو به همراه یکسری خندانک پیش فرض داره ، به راحتی میتونید با این کامپوننت قابلیت مورد نظر رو به برنامتون اضافه کنید .


مرســی. ولی من این memo رو ندیدم توی پک TMS .بحث دیگه ای هم که هست اینه که چطور با اضافه کردن خندانک به متن ارسالی، این خندانک توی برنامه سیستم مقصد نمایش داده بشه ؟؟؟

----------


## khazaie01

سلام دوست عزیز
از یک TWebBrowser استفاده کنید...

----------


## hossein_h62

> از یک TWebBrowser استفاده کنید...


از دوستان کسی هست که بتونه برای اضافه کردن ارسال/دریافت خندانک به برنامه همکاری یا راهنمایی کنه ؟؟

----------


## Felony

> بحث دیگه ای هم که هست اینه که چطور با اضافه کردن خندانک به متن ارسالی، این خندانک توی برنامه سیستم مقصد نمایش داده بشه ؟؟؟


شما خندانک رو به متن ارسالی نمیفرستید ، بلکه کد اون رو میفرستید ، دقیقا مثل Yahoo Messanger که مثلا به جای خنده کد (: رو میفرسته و در سیستم مقصد تحلیل میشه و به جاش خندانک نمایش داده میشه .

----------


## khazaie01

> از دوستان کسی هست که بتونه برای اضافه کردن ارسال/دریافت خندانک به برنامه همکاری یا راهنمایی کنه ؟؟


دوست عزیز برای نمایش خندانک ها می توانید از یک TWebBrowser استفاده کنید .
پوشه ای را ایجاد کرده و عکسهای خندانک را در آن ذخیره کنید،به جای Memo در برنامه از TwebBrowser استفاده کنید و متن ها را در آن نمایش دهید.برای هر خندانک یک کد در نظر بگیرید و در زمان ارسال/دریافت متن،وجود کدهای خندانک در متن را بررسی کنید و در صورت وجود،کد را از داخل متن پاک کنید و به جای آن تگ HTML قرار دهید که عکس متناظر با آن کد را نمایش دهد.

با این روش علاوه بر نمایش خندانک،می توانید فونت متن را نیز تغیر دهید ...

----------


## hossein_h62

> دوست عزیز برای نمایش خندانک ها می توانید از یک TWebBrowser استفاده کنید .
> پوشه ای را ایجاد کرده و عکسهای خندانک را در آن ذخیره کنید،به جای Memo در برنامه از TwebBrowser استفاده کنید و متن ها را در آن نمایش دهید.برای هر خندانک یک کد در نظر بگیرید و در زمان ارسال/دریافت متن،وجود کدهای خندانک در متن را بررسی کنید و در صورت وجود،کد را از داخل متن پاک کنید و به جای آن تگ HTML قرار دهید که عکس متناظر با آن کد را نمایش دهد.
> 
> با این روش علاوه بر نمایش خندانک،می توانید فونت متن را نیز تغیر دهید ...


با تشکر از جناب سیلورسافت و جناب خزایی
آقای خزایی کاری که من میخواهم انجام بدم فکر میکنم تقریبا" مثل این پست https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=205065  که شما داشتین.آیا به نتیجه ای رسیدین؟؟؟؟ چون یه مقدار تبدیل و نمایش اطلاعاتی که بین مموها ردوبدل میشه درون یک TWebBrowser مشکل هستش.؟

----------


## khazaie01

بله ، آقای Mahmood_N کمک زیادی کردند و با راهنمایی های ایشان توانستم به نتیجه برسم.
نه کار سختی نیست سورس ها را دانلود کنید و بر روی آنها کار کنید،راحت تر از اونی است که فکر می کنید.

----------


## hossein_h62

> نه کار سختی نیست سورس ها را دانلود کنید و بر روی آنها کار کنید،راحت تر از اونی است که فکر می کنید.


 عرض ادب مجدد
در پست شماره10 لینک فوق یه مثال html_source گذاشتن که موفق به دانلودش نشدم.اگه شما دانلودش کردین زحمت آپلودش رو بکشید.با تشکر فراوان.

----------


## khazaie01

مثل اینکه لینک مشکل داشت.

----------


## mohammadPress

حسين جان اين كلاس tryرو چجوري اضافه كنم داداش
توروخدا كمكم كن من متاسفانه نتونستم اددش كنم
مرسي منتظرم

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
باید بر روی دو سیستم نصب بشه؟؟
در قسمت to باید ip را وارد کنیم؟

----------


## javad_rajabloo

با عرض پوزش که این تاپیک دوباره فعال میشه ، بهتر از اینه که یکی جدید بزنیم

اگه کاربر دیگه دور از کامپیوتر بود چطوی میشه یک فایل صوتی (آلارم) برای اون پخش کرد؟
ممنونم

----------

